# If you had a spare $50,000 you would....



## tronic72 (22 November 2007)

I've just cashed in some shares and am looking for inspiration. 

Some suggestions might be:
A: Invest in property.
B: Invest it in a term deposit
C: Put it back into the Stock Market
D: Spend it all on lollies

Looking forward to some interesting ideas (including reasons).


----------



## prawn_86 (22 November 2007)

It really depends on your other investments and current life situation.

Me personally, im a student and i would probably invest it all straight into the stockmarket as i have no need for a house just yet. 

I would prob put 10 - 15k into blue chips, and the rest into near term producers, following my own strategy which has worked well for me so far.

And take my mates out and spend a gorilla on the good stuff


----------



## marklar (22 November 2007)

A. Invest in property

Apparently if Labor/Greens win the election we're in for economic crisis, sky is falling, cats & dogs mating, etc, etc. So I'd find a nice patch of dirt, park a Jayco on it and stock up on solar panels, seeds, fertiliser, and a shotty to defend it!

m.


----------



## nioka (22 November 2007)

tronic72 said:


> I've just cashed in some shares and am looking for inspiration.
> 
> Some suggestions might be:
> A: Invest in property.
> ...



 It is like crossing the road. You look right, look left then right again and if there is any traffic you wait then you look right etc etc. There is a lot of traffic at the moment, have a good look before you leap. Having said that there are always gaps in the traffic. Best of luck ( remember most of the time you make your own luck.)


----------



## Flying Fish (22 November 2007)

marklar said:


> A. Invest in property
> 
> Apparently if Labor/Greens win the election we're in for economic crisis, sky is falling, cats & dogs mating, etc, etc. So I'd find a nice patch of dirt, park a Jayco on it and stock up on solar panels, seeds, fertiliser, and a shotty to defend it!
> 
> m.




You would need a shotty, because 50k would only buy a block out in the middle of nowhere


----------



## tronic72 (22 November 2007)

marklar said:


> A. Invest in property
> 
> Apparently if Labor/Greens win the election we're in for economic crisis, sky is falling, cats & dogs mating, etc, etc. So I'd find a nice patch of dirt, park a Jayco on it and stock up on solar panels, seeds, fertiliser, and a shotty to defend it!
> 
> m.





Classic comments there! Thanks for the chuckle. 

Not a bad idea either. But I was seriously looking for some alternatives. I personally think the bubbles about to burst so I'm a bit wary about putting it back into the Stock Market atm.


----------



## tieyouup (22 November 2007)

A jelly bean bath is what you need


----------



## SevenFX (22 November 2007)

Make most of it work for you (invest wisely), consider your taxes, invest in your education, and spend a very small portion of it on me.. 

SevenFX


----------



## ithatheekret (22 November 2007)

I'd buy myself a Breitling watch ........


----------



## So_Cynical (22 November 2007)

tronic72 said:


> I personally think the bubbles about to burst so I'm a bit wary about putting it back into the Stock Market atm.




B: Invest it in a high interest account  and wait for the "correction" then buy in at 
the bottom.


----------



## tech/a (22 November 2007)

Donate to 

"Luv a Duck"

PO Box My place.
50000


----------



## intheblack (22 November 2007)

So_Cynical said:


> B: Invest it in a high interest account  and wait for the "correction" then buy in at
> the bottom.




Excellent theory, but easier said than done!

I'd follow my current strategy to have half my money in the sharemarket and the other half in high-interest savings accounts.  The shares would be index funds (STW) and LICs (ARG/MLT/CHO/AFI/DUI), purchased in instalments over a few months to dollar-cost-average.


----------



## Julia (22 November 2007)

Depends on your age, stage in life, assets, aspirations and family situation.
We don't know about any of these.


----------



## Duckman#72 (22 November 2007)

tech/a said:


> Donate to
> 
> "Luv a Duck"
> 
> ...




You just get your muddy webbed feet off the cheque Tech!!! 

"Make this Drake"

PO Box *MY PLACE*
50000


----------



## nizar (23 November 2007)

I would....... Top up my long term trend following system.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (23 November 2007)

marklar said:


> A. Invest in property
> 
> Apparently if Labor/Greens win the election we're in for economic crisis, sky is falling, cats & dogs mating, etc, etc. So I'd find a nice patch of dirt, park a Jayco on it and stock up on solar panels, seeds, fertiliser, *and a shotty to defend it!*
> m.




That is the funniest **** I've read all week! lol 



ithatheekret said:


> I'd buy myself a Breitling watch ........




Respect! You obviously know your watches, funnily enough its what I did last year when I bagged $50k on EVE, but it didn't cost $50k, its a Navi black leather with Crystal face on black Quartz, I ****ing love it! 

My other fav is Patek Phillipe, I have 1 of them too, you like them?




nizar said:


> I would....... Top up my long term trend following system.




Tisk tisk Nizar, what would George Best have to say to that sort of thinking? lol


----------



## ROE (23 November 2007)

tronic72 said:


> I've just cashed in some shares and am looking for inspiration.
> 
> Some suggestions might be:
> A: Invest in property.
> ...




E. Paid off your mortgage. guarantee return of 13-14% before tax
assuming you on 30% bracket and paying 8.5 on your mortgage.


----------

